

Hacker News + Reddit + Digg = Sumews (All 3's top 20 links on one page) - cjstewart88
http://sumews.com/
Just for fun I made something simple and clean to show the top 20 links from Hacker News, Reddit, and Digg. Thinking about adding a login feature that will allow you to save your favorites.<p>The name is a made up word combining Sum and News. I dunno, I suck with names...
======
mishmash
Why not combine them into a single list?

All three sites use point systems; HN and Digg's range are almost identical,
just need to equalize them to Reddit's.

~~~
cjstewart88
This could be cool, but I'm wondering how many people would want them separate
vs. together?

------
horser4dish
Reddit appears at the bottom, below HN and Digg, when I've got it maximized at
1024x768. That's going to get obnoxious fast.

~~~
cjstewart88
I think I've taken care of this by making the sections fixed widths. Thanks
again for the feedback.

